# Driver side door lock/key remote



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

as of late when I get out of car and lock doors, all of them lock except the drivers side door. Sometimes it does open/close all four doors.

Any ideas? Lock mechanism? or key fob remote?


I am at a loss.


Thanks
Mike


----------

